# Flash Gordon Serials



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Some of you may remember them on TV during the early 50's. I thought they were long lost. Guess what; they are not. 

Space Soldiers (1936)
Flash Gordon's Trip to Mars (1938)
Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe (1940) 

Watch Flash, Dale, Zarkof and his other befriended cohorts fight a continuing battle to defeat Ming the Merciless, archterrorist of the universe. Why did Ming so hate the Earth?

I had some money burning a hole in my pocket when I bought the boxed set at Amazon.com. 

They look OK on DVD. Although there will be no awards for direction, acting, special effects, set design or anything else here, I think they are better produced than any of that bad-ddd stuff you see today on the SCI-FI channel.

By the way, Ming has a widescreen TV!

--- CHAS


----------

